# Do you have a favorite herb, or spice, so some combination



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jun 30, 2019)

This doesn't include salt or pepper.

My favorites  in order:

Basil
Sage
Onion
Garlic
Oregano
Ginger
Cinnamon
Chinese 5-Spice
Mace
Nutmeg
Cumin
Chili powder
Coriander
Soy Sauce

And so many others

Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## caseydog (Jun 30, 2019)

You have been rather busy posting, Chief. Keep it up!

Basil is my favorite herb. I grow it every summer. I have a very mixed relationship with cilantro. I like a little bit of it in my homemade salsa, but on its own, it tastes like soap to me, as it does for a lot of people. 

I use rosemary with my rotisserie chicken, and with roasted potatoes. I also use a lot of thyme with braised meats -- both fresh from my garden.  

I have a huge crop of oregano in my garden, but actually don't use it as much as expected to. 

CD


----------



## Cheryl J (Jun 30, 2019)

Chief Longwind Of The North said:


> This doesn't include salt or pepper.
> 
> My favorites  in order:
> 
> ...




I like all of the above, but choosing favorites depends upon what I'm cooking, baking, or blending into a salad dressing.


----------



## taxlady (Jun 30, 2019)

I like a lot of different herbs and spices, but my favourites are probably garlic, cardamom, coriander seeds, and chili peppers.


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 30, 2019)

Cumin. Love the smell and the flavor. 

The smell of dried fenugreek leaves is amazing!


----------



## caseydog (Jun 30, 2019)

Andy M. said:


> Cumin. Love the smell and the flavor.



I got a giggle out of your post, because I am someone who does not care much for Cumin, or Comino as it is commonly known down here in Texas. I do use it, but very minimally. I put some in my chili, but just a tiny amount - half a teaspoon. 

Food is an amazing thing. What one person loves, another person hates. Well, I think everyone likes Mac and Cheese. 

CD


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 30, 2019)

So I’m guessing you don’t put cumin in your Mac and cheese like everyone else does.


----------



## caseydog (Jun 30, 2019)

Andy M. said:


> So I’m guessing you don’t put cumin in your Mac and cheese like everyone else does.



I prefer licorice and brown sugar in my mac and cheese. 

CD


----------



## bbqcoder (Jun 30, 2019)

caseydog said:


> I have a huge crop of oregano in my garden, but actually don't use it as much as expected to.



Same here.  Would like to find more uses for oregano.  I also grow sage, thyme.  These three come back every year. I also have rosemary and I hope it will come back.  Haven’t had much luck growing cilantro without it bolting so quickly.
Lastly I also grow several types of parsley and basil.


----------



## pepperhead212 (Jun 30, 2019)

I couldn't choose favorites, though of my herbs, basil and Thai basil would be my favorites, and these are what made me set up my hydroponics, so that I could always have them.  Then there are the ones that I had to grow, because I couldn't find them anywhere back then - kaffir lime leaves and curry leaves.  Sage, bay, rosemary, thyme, dill, parsley, chives, and garlic chives I also have out there, and probably something I have forgotten! lol

Chili peppers are my most used spice, with probably Thai peppers my most used, since I use them in Thai, Chinese, Indian, and Mexican, in place of similar small, hot varieties, and I grind them up, to use as cayenne, with more flavor.  I have over 30 types of dried chiles in my pantry.

Cumin and coriander would probably be tied for second, and I buy those by the pound, keeping the extra in foodsaver bags, refilling the jars as necessary, and re-sealing the bags.  

In my Indian cooking I've found some unusual spices, which I use frequently in other cuisines.  One is *Black Cardamom*, which has an unusual, smoky flavor, and I often crack those, and put them in a small tea ball, and boil them with beans or grains, to get that aroma.  And another, which sounds crazy, is *Asafoetida*, a.k.a. Hing, which I often use when simmering some beans or lentils, in place of putting a whole onion in the pot.  It doesn't smell like it, at first (it's actually disgusting, thus the name), but when finished, it smells, and tastes, like an onion was simmered with it!  Easier, and cheaper, as well. 

Sambar masala is my favorite spice mix.  Garam masala is called for a lot, but in smaller amounts, so I make less of it.  There are several more that I make, come fall (mostly used in cold weather foods), but these are the two, besides a basic curry powder, that I always have, even in the summer.


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 1, 2019)

caseydog said:


> I prefer licorice and brown sugar in my mac and cheese.
> 
> CD



Well, of course you do.


----------



## Kayelle (Jul 1, 2019)

I like and use most common spices and herbs however I don't like 

tarragon
anise 
saffron
rosemary 
cardamom


----------



## kenmiller (Jul 1, 2019)

Cinnamon is my favourite, I start consuming it while my weight loss journey but now I love it to consume usually.


----------



## skilletlicker (Jul 1, 2019)

Chief Longwind Of The North said:


> This doesn't include salt or pepper.
> 
> My favorites  in order:
> 
> ...


I think of onion and garlic as vegetables more than herbs. Nearly everything I cook starts with them, sometimes with celery, carrots, and peppers.

Basil, cilantro, sage, and parsley get used a lot because they're in the little aquaponic growbed. Struggle to get thyme and rosemary to grow so they are mainly used dried and less often. Oregano is only used dry also.

Buy large bottles of cumin and coriander seeds. A handful of cumin often gets tossed whole into the aromatics right off the bat or ground with coriander, 2-1.

Buy chili powder in large bottles, and swear that next time I'll buy whole dried chilis in bulk instead.


----------



## larry_stewart (Jul 1, 2019)

Garlic would probably be my most used ,  but I like when MY spices/ herbs "Speak" to me.

When I smell Basil, It screams out " Summertime, fresh produce from the garden"
Sage, Rosemary and Thyme always gives me that Autumn feel, no matter when I use them
Parsley lets me know its spring time, since it is the first to thrive in the garden.
Many of the other 'Ethnic herbs and spices just take me around the world.

I was just in a Penzey's store, and smelled every single herb and spice they had there.


----------



## CraigC (Jul 1, 2019)

There is no way to name a favorite as we use herb and spice combos/mixtures in all our cooking. The aroma of freshly toasted and ground cumin is probably my favorite though. When it comes to pure chili powder, I prefer to toast and grind my own from dried chilis.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jul 1, 2019)

CraigC said:


> There is no way to name a favorite as we use herb and spice combos/mixtures in all our cooking. The aroma of freshly toasted and ground cumin is probably my favorite though. When it comes to pure chili powder, I prefer to toast and grind my own from dried chilis.



What kind of chili peppers do you use to make your chili powder?  And I assume you add paprika and cumin to the nix.  Do you think dried Japones have the right flavor profile?

Seeeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## pepperhead212 (Jul 1, 2019)

Chief LW,  I assume you are speaking of chili powder for making Chile Con Carne, Texas Style Chili, or those types.  I would not think of japones as being a chili to use in chili powder, except to add some heat, as they are more like de árbol, Thai, Chinese, or other small peppers.  Numex peppers are the ones used most, and there are countless varieties.  Chamayo is a good one, that I often see in powder.   Ancho is the most common Mexican chile, and would be good used in chili powder.

Despite all of the dried peppers in my arsenal, I always buy chili powder, and my favorite source is  http://penderys.com/chile-peppers.html?p=3

They sell many kinds of _pure_ chili powders - those without cumin, garlic, and silicon dioxide added (usual additions to commercial powders).  Many of those powders are one type of pepper, but many are blends, which is what makes them good, and unique, and my favorite 3 blends from Pendery's are Texas Red Dog, Pecos River, and Rancho.  That last one is a dark, toasted variety, that is good added as maybe 20% of the total.   I  never make a mix up - just keep the powders frozen (they keep forever in a vac-pack) and mix them when I make something, adding cumin and other spices, as well.  I often add sweet paprika, as well.


----------



## rodentraiser (Jul 2, 2019)

Garlic powder

Onion powder

Parsley

Basil

Bay leaves


I put parsley in everything. I even sprinkle it over scrambled eggs to make them look pretty.


----------



## CraigC (Jul 2, 2019)

Chief Longwind Of The North said:


> What kind of chili peppers do you use to make your chili powder?  And I assume you add paprika and cumin to the nix.  Do you think dried Japones have the right flavor profile?
> 
> Seeeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North



When I wrote PURE chili powder I meant PURE not a blend. I will make powders from ancho, guajillo, New Mexican, cascabell, mulato, pasilla and arbol. Japones aren't as available here as arbol. I like experimenting with different combos. Cumin for sure, paprika not so much. I also don't put beans in chili, but I do put chilis in my beans.


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 2, 2019)

CraigC said:


> When I wrote PURE chili powder I meant PURE not a blend. I will make powders from ancho, guajillo, New Mexican, cascabell, mulato, pasilla and arbol. Japones aren't as available here as arbol. I like experimenting with different combos. Cumin for sure, paprika not so much. I also don't put beans in chili, but I do put chilis in my beans.



I always use the rule that if it's spelled 'chile' powder it's meant to be just dried ground chiles. If it's spelled 'chili' powder, it's a seasoning blend including chile powder, cumin, oregano, etc.


----------



## GotGarlic (Jul 2, 2019)

Andy M. said:


> I always use the rule that if it's spelled 'chile' powder it's meant to be just dried ground chiles. If it's spelled 'chili' powder, it's a seasoning blend including chile powder, cumin, oregano, etc.


+1..


----------



## CraigC (Jul 2, 2019)

I don't spell it with an "E" at the end. I've also never heard of that being the case. nor that rule.


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 2, 2019)

CraigC said:


> I don't spell it with an "E" at the end. I've also never heard of that being the case. nor that rule.



https://www.southernliving.com/seasonings/spices/chile-powder

https://www.finecooking.com/article/chili-vs-chile-powder

https://www.amazon.com/Ancho-Chile-Powder-Ounce-Jar/dp/B000S15C72


----------



## taxlady (Jul 2, 2019)

I thought "Chile" was just the name of a country.


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 2, 2019)

taxlady said:


> I thought "Chile" was just the name of a country.



It is.


----------



## skilletlicker (Jul 2, 2019)

I'm gonna add that to my pile of mental notes for spelling and grammar.
...
If I ever remember where I put it.


----------



## taxlady (Jul 2, 2019)

Andy M. said:


> It is.



Didn't you just make a distinction between chile powder and chili powder? Or do you mean it's just the name of a country when "chile" is capitalized?


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 2, 2019)

taxlady said:


> Didn't you just make a distinction between chile powder and chili powder? Or do you mean it's just the name of a country when "chile" is capitalized?



Just that the word chile can have more than one meaning. Capitalized it's the name of a country. Lower case it's a category of peppers.


----------



## pepperhead212 (Jul 2, 2019)

Besides the name of a country, chile is the Spanish name for peppers - i.e. _chile ancho_.  Chili is probably the bastardized English version, and eventually became the name of the dish.  Sometimes I see both used in the same article or book, and not for different things!

Another  of those _you say tomato, I say tomato_ things, except somebody changed the spelling way back! lol


----------



## skilletlicker (Jul 2, 2019)

Andy M. said:


> Just that the word chile can have more than one meaning. Capitalized it's the name of a country. Lower case it's a category of peppers.


In some quarters and in a certain tone, it means a kid has a whoopin' in his future if he doesn't straighten up.


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 2, 2019)

skilletlicker said:


> In some quarters and in a certain tone, it means a kid has a whoopin' in his future if he doesn't straighten up.



Never heard that one before.


----------



## GotGarlic (Jul 2, 2019)

pepperhead212 said:


> Besides the name of a country, chile is the Spanish name for peppers - i.e. _chile ancho_.  Chili is probably the bastardized English version, and eventually became the name of the dish.  Sometimes I see both used in the same article or book, and not for different things!
> 
> Another  of those _you say tomato, I say tomato_ things, except somebody changed the spelling way back! lol


No, chili is the name of the dish made with chili powder, which includes chiles [emoji2] Interestingly, the Spanish word chile is based on the Nahuatl (an indigenous Mexican language) word chilli [emoji892] 

This is why writers need copy editors, but, since publishing is so easy these days, people often skip the editing process.


----------



## Janet H (Jul 2, 2019)

I use all sorts of spice and herbs and my faves are usually fresh herbs but that said, there is one seasoning mix that I use often for roasted meats - especially chicken and almost anything that needs a little boost..  Embarrassingly simple and comes in a cool can - I especially like the white pepper blend.

https://www.amazon.com/Walker-Slap-Ya-Mama-Seasoning/dp/B00KYH9VYU


----------



## taxlady (Jul 2, 2019)

Andy M. said:


> Just that the word chile can have more than one meaning. Capitalized it's the name of a country. Lower case it's a category of peppers.



Which was why I wrote, " I thought "Chile" was just the name of a country." including the word "just". But, I see from further posts, that it is also used for the pepper, which I vaguely remember from years ago.


----------



## taxlady (Jul 2, 2019)

skilletlicker said:


> In some quarters and in a certain tone, it means a kid has a whoopin' in his future if he doesn't straighten up.





Andy M. said:


> Never heard that one before.



In this case, the "i" is long and the "e" is silent.


----------



## caseydog (Jul 2, 2019)

Janet H said:


> I use all sorts of spice and herbs and my faves are usually fresh herbs but that said, there is one seasoning mix that I use often for roasted meats - especially chicken and almost anything that needs a little boost..  Embarrassingly simple and comes in a cool can - I especially like the white pepper blend.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Walker-Slap-Ya-Mama-Seasoning/dp/B00KYH9VYU
> 
> View attachment 35407



I can buy _Slap Ya Mama_ locally at most grocery stores. I have some of the yellow can, and it is good in small amounts. It is quite salty. 

CD


----------



## profnot (Jul 5, 2019)

I love cardamom, freshly ground fine.  The Scandinavians use it in pastry, similar to the way we use cinnamon.

I like cardamom mixed with freshly shaved nutmeg, ground cloves, and vanilla in pumpkin pie and spice cake.  On a cold morning, these spices in warm almond milk is lovely.


----------



## larry_stewart (Jul 5, 2019)

profnot said:


> I love cardamom, freshly ground fine.  The Scandinavians use it in pastry, similar to the way we use cinnamon.
> 
> I like cardamom mixed with freshly shaved nutmeg, ground cloves, and vanilla in pumpkin pie and spice cake.  On a cold morning, these spices in warm almond milk is lovely.



Ive had cardamom cookies , which were fabulous
I also love some Indian desserts, which also have a strong presence to cardamom.
There was this carrot pudding type dish, which I tried cause it was the only desert on the buffet line.  I was hesitant at first, but it was absolutely delicious.

Also, the gulab balls ( Gulab Jamun) which are  a fried soft cheese ball in a sweet , sugary rose petal/ cardamom flavored syrup.


----------



## taxlady (Jul 5, 2019)

I really like gulab jamin, as long as the rose petal flavour is only faint or not there.


----------



## Silversage (Jul 5, 2019)

The herb I use most often is cilantro.  Since much of my cooking is Asian or central/South American, cilantro goes in everything.  I keep trying to grow it, but have never been successful.  Keep blaming it on the Florida weather, but if anyone has advice, I’m all ears.

I really can’t zero in on a particular spice, but it would be something with a kick.  I use a lot of various chiles- chipotle, ancho, cayenne, and dried pepper flakes.


----------



## Kayelle (Jul 5, 2019)

Silversage said:


> The herb I use most often is cilantro.  Since much of my cooking is Asian or central/South American, cilantro goes in everything.  I keep trying to grow it, but have never been successful.  Keep blaming it on the Florida weather, but if anyone has advice, I’m all ears.
> 
> I really can’t zero in on a particular spice, but it would be something with a kick.  I use a lot of various chiles- chipotle, ancho, cayenne, and dried pepper flakes.




Hi SS. I also use a lot of cilantro in my cooking and even in this climate, it bolts quick as a blink. My nearby Mexican market sells it at a quarter for a big bunch, so I gave up trying.


----------



## pepperhead212 (Jul 5, 2019)

taxlady said:


> I really like gulab jamin, as long as the rose petal flavour is only faint or not there.


I'm also not fond of that rose petal seasoning, unless it's really understated. 

I discovered cardamom many years ago, but I didn't even know that those white ones, which were all I saw in the 70s, were actually bleached!  I would often add it to my rice pudding s, along with the cinnamon and nutmeg.  I've also made cookies with cardamom, which were always favorites.  I tried it in a few sweetbreads, but I didn't like it as much in those - would have had to experiment more.


----------



## taxlady (Jul 6, 2019)

Having Scandinavian parents means I was exposed to cardamom as a kid. Love the stuff. I adore the smell. It makes grinding it in a mortar with a pestle a joy, well, at least interesting.


----------



## caseydog (Jul 6, 2019)

Silversage said:


> The herb I use most often is cilantro.  Since much of my cooking is Asian or central/South American, cilantro goes in everything.  I keep trying to grow it, but have never been successful.  Keep blaming it on the Florida weather, but if anyone has advice, I’m all ears.
> 
> I really can’t zero in on a particular spice, but it would be something with a kick.  I use a lot of various chiles- chipotle, ancho, cayenne, and dried pepper flakes.



Cilantro is hard to grow. I've tried. It can't take summer heat in Texas. It grows great in the spring, but withers and dies by June. 

I use cilantro very sparingly, and only in salsas. On it's own or as a fresh garnish, I get that soap taste. But, in a salsa, it works for me. I wonder if it is the acid from tomatoes and vinegar that changes the taste? 

CD


----------



## taxlady (Jul 6, 2019)

caseydog said:


> Cilantro is hard to grow. I've tried. It can't take summer heat in Texas. It grows great in the spring, but withers and dies by June.
> 
> I use cilantro very sparingly, and only in salsas. On it's own or as a fresh garnish, I get that soap taste. But, in a salsa, it works for me. I wonder if it is the acid from tomatoes and vinegar that changes the taste?
> 
> CD



Do you cook your salsa? I detest garnish cilantro, but it's fine cooked in Indian food. I have wondered what sort of chemistry is involved too.


----------



## caseydog (Jul 6, 2019)

taxlady said:


> Do you cook your salsa? I detest garnish cilantro, but it's fine cooked in Indian food. I have wondered what sort of chemistry is involved too.



I don't cook my salsas. I do a fine dice on a moderate amount of cilantro leaves, mix it into my salsa, put it in Mason jars, and let it sit in the fridge for at least a few days. That seems to bring out the best flavors of the cilantro, and get rid of the "soap" flavor. 

CD


----------



## larry_stewart (Jul 6, 2019)

pepperhead212 said:


> I'm also not fond of that rose petal seasoning, unless it's really understated.


A few years back I was at an Indian restaurant and had Rose Petal Ice cream.   Im always up for trying something new, and I hadnt had anything like it before, so I figured , why not.

It was a bizarre experience.   My mouth tasted the sweetness and dairy flavor, while my nose picked up on the Rose scent.    I couldn't really taste it, but my nose clearly told me it  was there.

Wouldn't say it was my favorite, but just a strange sensory experience for me.  In the gulab balls, I didn't detect it at all.  I just know that that's commonly how they are made.  The cardamom clearly is the more dominant flavor.


----------



## taxlady (Jul 6, 2019)

When I was a kid, my mum told us that lots of perfumes were based on flowers. She showed us how to rub a flower petal on our skin to have "perfume". I remember doing that with rose petal and licking it. I remember that being pretty awful. It may be why I really dislike rose flavoured stuff now.


----------

